# TORNJAK PUPPIES



## KASCHA (Jan 25, 2013)

New Litter Tornjak puppies with pedigree , is born 22.01.2013.
babys is ready for new home in a of march 2013 year.
you can see all our dogs on our web site
www.tornjak-tor.com


----------



## TORNJAK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://zlatna-sapa.weebly.com/ 
it's time to introduce our new litter
now 2 months old
if you want one of them contact us


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 1, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Soooo cute!


yes they are - shame their in Croatia


----------



## woodsie (Feb 1, 2013)

sooooo tempting but my husband would kill me. I would take the tall brown one in the middle if I could.


----------



## TORNJAK (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, we are in Croatian
but it is not a problem today


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 1, 2013)

TORNJAK said:
			
		

> Yes, we are in Croatian
> but it is not a problem today


Beautiful Country - was there way back in the 70s with my backpack - you have stunning puppies and I want the end one on the left


----------



## TORNJAK (Feb 2, 2013)

It's a male






please send me an email and I'll send more photos

borna_saceric@net.hr


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning puppies!  Congratulations on a beautiful litter.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 2, 2013)

Your male puppy has already made Google Images for the Tornjak.  Congrats.


----------



## Grazer (Feb 2, 2013)

@ Tornjak, stvarno su vam prelepi stenci! Male, lepe cuftice


----------



## TORNJAK (Feb 2, 2013)

a lot of my pictures is there


----------



## KASCHA (Feb 3, 2014)

Tornjak puppies with pedigree from kennel Dalmatinski Vrisak 
youn see all our dogs on our web site www.dalmatinski-vrisak.com
Liter Litter expected in 3 months.


----------

